# Suggestion for a high quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable?



## radiancez567

Bought a portable speaker.
 Wanna buy a great quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable.
  
 Would like to do something simple like this:
 Laptop -> cable -> speaker
 Audio player -> cable -> speaker
  
 Saw this one on Amazon. Looking for even better options before I order anything.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003CK70VC/
  
 So, any suggestion for 'audiophile grade' 3.5mm to 3.5mm cables?


----------



## cel4145

Don't say "audiophile grade" when it comes to cables. Cable audiophiles think you should spend a LOT more on cables than this. LOL

I went with tthis cable for use with my JBL Charge: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DI8A7UE/

They are out of stock at the moment.


----------



## radiancez567

Thanks! I have two cheap cables and the same song sounded different on speaker when different cable was used.
  
 So I'm looking out for cables to hopefully improve my enjoyment, so I'm free to all suggestions. Hmm.. audiophile grade cables like some silver cables or OFC (oxygen-free cables?)


----------



## cel4145

radiancez567 said:


> Thanks! I have two cheap cables and the same song sounded different on speaker when different cable was used.
> 
> So I'm looking out for cables to hopefully improve my enjoyment, so I'm free to all suggestions. Hmm.. audiophile grade cables like some silver cables or OFC (oxygen-free cables?)




Just know that audiophile cables cost way more than $10. 

What make/model speaker are you using this with?


----------



## radiancez567

cel4145 said:


> Just know that audiophile cables cost way more than $10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, it's the same cost vs enjoyment problem again.
  
 I'm having the Bose Soundlink Mini


----------



## cel4145

I definitely wouldn't spend more than $10 or so for cable for a $200 bluetooth speaker


----------



## radiancez567

Okay, no problem. It sounds really good to me, so I think a good cable might give it full potential.


----------



## raulromanjr

I like the Audioquest Evergreen Series cables for good entry-level audiophile cables.  I got my first set with my Soundmatters FoxL v2 Platinum speaker and I've been very pleased with it.  
http://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-Evergreen-Audio-Interconnect-inches/dp/B006YBYLTA/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1404323552


----------



## cel4145

I have that same Audioquest cable and the KabelDirekt one I linked to above (back in stock now). Really can't tell any difference with bluetooth speakers or my headphone amps either.


----------



## raulromanjr

cel4145 said:


> I have that same Audioquest cable and the KabelDirekt one I linked to above (back in stock now). Really can't tell any difference with bluetooth speakers or my headphone amps either.


 
 Wow!  That's a really good price for the KabelDirekt cable.  I'm not familiar with them but it looks like a quality built cable.


----------



## cel4145

raulromanjr said:


> Wow!  That's a really good price for the KabelDirekt cable.  I'm not familiar with them but it looks like a quality built cable.




The Audioquest Evergreen is definitely a little heavier duty, thicker cable. Likely more shielding. I have the .6m Evergreen and the 1 ft KabelDirekt, and I like the usability of the KabelDirekt better. The Evergreen cable is just not flexible enough, and it's a little too long. 1 foot is about the right length for my needs. And the housing on the plug Evergreen is a little wider (bigger in circumference) and is a little more awkward to use plugging into some devices that I have. 

Definitely worth the money at $6.49 for the 1 ft or 3 ft if you have Amazon prime


----------



## radiancez567

Thanks for the nice suggestions cel. Between the two I would also probably go with that 1 ft KabelDirekt, nice length for my needs.


----------



## cel4145

Glad to help. That's the size I use with my JBL Charge bluetooth speaker.


----------



## Ghostmeat

I have a few 3.5mm that I'm now realizing are really garbage.  I bought a new set of cans (my first pair of Bluetooth cans *sigh*) and they came with a shorter 3.5mm cable that instantly sounded better than any other 3.5mm cable's I've used.

Does it make sense that the audio quality is greatly influenced by the _length of the cable_ in addition to the quality of the wire?  I don't have a good way to test this out.  I am willing to invest in good sound, but I'm perhaps not as audiophilic (totally made up word I think) as some of you guys are and don't ave a ton of cables around.

All that being said, I will probably try out one of the KabelDirekt cables.  Probably a short 1m/3ft one.

Thanks, all.


----------

